# Cheesy Ham and Potato Soup



## kilo charlie (Apr 11, 2021)

*Cheesy Ham and Potato Soup*








ORIGINAL RECIPE HERE 

*INGREDIENTS*
serves 6

4 Tablespoons butter
2 large carrots, peeled and thinly sliced
1 stalk celery, thinly sliced
1 large shallot or small onion, minced
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme
salt and pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced
3 Tablespoons gluten-free flour
2 cups chicken broth
2 cups milk (I used skim)
3 cups prepared mashed potatoes (from 3 large Russet potatoes)
8oz freshly shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2-1/2 cups cubed ham steak
*DIRECTIONS*

Melt butter in a large soup pot or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add carrots, celery, shallot, and dried thyme. Season with salt and pepper then sauté until vegetables are tender, 8-10 minutes (place a lid on top to help speed up softening if vegetables are taking too long.) Add garlic then sauté for 30 more seconds.
Sprinkle in flour then sauté for 1 minute. Slowly pour in chicken broth while whisking to create a smooth sauce. Add milk then turn heat up to medium-high and bring soup to a simmer, stirring frequently. Turn heat down to medium then cook, stirring frequently, until soup is slightly thickened, 3-4 minutes. Add half the mashed potatoes then whisk until smooth. Add remaining mashed potatoes then whisk until smooth.
Remove pot from heat then stir in small handfuls of cheese one at a time, stirring until completely melted before adding more. Stir in ham then taste soup and add salt and pepper if necessary (remember ham will add a bit of salt to each bite of soup.) Let sit and thicken off the heat for 10 minutes then serve.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice! That going to the top of the list!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks like a good hearty soup. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 11, 2021)

Guess what we're having for dinner tonight!


----------

